# How much grain for boer does



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was wondering how much grain/ feed you guys give your boer does. Im not sure if i am giving enough.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's going to depend on age & condition, if they are growing, lactating or prego. Can you give us more info?


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Also depends on how much and type of growing vegetation. If they are in a pen or a big pasture makes a big difference.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good question! I just got my first boers myself. The first owner says she only gives grain to the pregnant does, before and after, and growing babies. I have just been feeding my 3 like the milk goat herd. Which is probably more than they need.


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

There all healthy and from 1-3 yrs. was wondering about preg,. Nursing, and open does. Im feeding 50/50 medicated goat pellet/ crushed corn


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I rotate them from a 2 acre pasture to a 1/4 acre pin when they get real close to kidding, then to another 1/4 acer pin after the kids get bout 2 mo. Old.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have been feeding each of mine a pound a day when I come home after work every night


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I don't care for feeding corn/crushed corn, I think it's not particularly good for them, IMO. The amount varies on what type of feed, I have one that's medicated that my girls are getting- 3 cups, and are due in two mos. I will adjust that depending on how they look and as they get closer to 4 mos. My buck and other doe couldn't have any with out blowing up like a balloon.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'd consider doing away with the corn also. Your "medicated" feed is probably balanced. 50/50 with corn... not balanced. Even if you fed the exact same amount of "feed" you are now without the corn, your goats might be better off. Do you feed hay? What kind? If you are adding the corn to save some money (a perfectly good reason), figure out what you are spending per goat with your current formula. Then figure out how much straight goat feed equals the same dollar amount. JMO.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I may have missed it, I see they have pasture but do they also have hay? Grass or Alfalfa? I give my does close to birthing, and while lactating more grain to keep up with the demand on their body. Due to our setup I feed hay all the time. My boers eat grass/ alfalfa, my ND are straight alfalfa (except the boys).


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We feed our Boer buck and wether once a day 1 pound of goat sweet feed each and have free choice grass hay. Our Boer does during the spring (after we wean the babies), during the summer and during pregnancy get 1 pound of goat sweet feed each in the morning. After they kid we give them 1 pound of goat sweet feed each twice a day. All year they have access to grass hay and minerals.


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes i give free choice grass hay,.. And i mix the crushed corn in because we already have it one hand.. We grow our own to feed the goats, horses, cows, and chickens (it contains the corn, cob, and shuck). I have heard of free choice baking soda??? And is it ok for bucks.


----------

